# Twelve Quays Birkenhead



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

It has been reported that a collision took place last Friday 6th July by a ship swinging to enter Birkenhead's Alfred Lock, and the North side of Birkenhead's Twelve Quays ferries terminal stage.

The 2,452 GRT KASTOR is currently berthed in Birkenhead's West Float.
and shows no sign of damage.

Twelve Quays stage however shows significant signs damage with the lose of one Dolphin and part of the boatman's walkway missing.

The damaged section is visible during low water.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=305811000


----------

